# unex fert ttc naturally after prev ivf bfp



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi, just wondering if there's anyone else out there in a similar situation. Me and dh unex fert after 4 failed iui's we got bfp on 1st try ivf. Lo turned one last week so still early days ttc no 2. Have no way of self funding treatment and not sure if we have anything available on nhs as iui didn't work. So for now it's just doing it the old fashioned way. When we discussed trying again we agreed to just stop trying not to get pg but not officially ttc. But already i find myself falling back into the old pattern of dreading af, counting days etc we tried for so many years before ivf part of me just can't see it'll work this time but i really don't want to give up hope just yet


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Monkey,

I understand how you feel totally.  We had 4 years of TTC with unexplained and then got our son after our first IVF.  You will see from my signature that we had a FET, but it ended in M/c.

I wish I could say to you to relax and hopefully it will happen, but I honestly think that when you want another child that it is natural you get in to the TTC rut again, despite saying you won't.  I came of the pill when my son was one and every month I use OPK, I then symptom spot in the 2ww and then feel deflated when AF shows.  I have been like this since month 1! 

We are having another fresh cycle of IVF due to my Dad offering to pay for one cycle, but if this fails then it will either have to be a miracle natural pregnancy or we may look in to adoption.      

All I can say is that you are certainly not alone.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for your reply it's so good to know it's not just me.
Good luck with your tx xx


----------

